# Earliest BFP on clomid



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Just want to ask a quicky!!  

What is the very earliest anyone has got their   whilst taking clomid and on what strength clomid were you on?? I know some people are going to reply saying 'you should wait the 28days or until your late' but im just curious on how early it could show on a test....  

xxx Lindsay xxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

lindsay as you know all are different, some are naughty + test early some ladies fall PG on there 3rd go, why not use the search tool we have + then narrow your search to clomid board only + im sure you will get some info  

if you need any help using the search tool just shout 

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Implantation happens around 5-12dpo. Only once an embryo has reached blastocyst stage at 5 days old will it be ready to start implanting, usually around 24 hours later...so when 6 days old....and there has to be enough HCG hormone for hpt to detect. So you need to take this into account.

Some hpts are more sensitive than others (although even ones like First Response that say you can test up to 4 days early are only 65/69% accurate when used this early).

As Cleg says, some women may get a positive result quite early if the embryo implants only few days after blastocyst stage...others may have a late implanter so doesn't even show up +ve hpt until AF is actually late.....we're all different.

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

Good luck
Natasha

/links


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for your replies ladies

Minxy - good luck for your next test hope its good news for you this time  

xx


----------



## angeldelight78 (Apr 3, 2007)

hi lindsey

just thought id reply to you, as with what cleg & minxy explained it can vary with each woman & depends on when you ovulate also when bubs implants

Im naughty & admit i was a pee stick addict  

Im pregnant with my 4th child ( 2 from my prev long term rela & 1 with dp) i didnt experience any infertility until trying for my 4th 

with my 1st 3 which were all planned i found out very early with a 1st response test everytime

as with this pregnancy i was taking clomid - didnt ovulate at all on 100mg & over stim on 150mg, i got pregnant on taking 150mg from cd 2 till 4 & 100mg cd5-6 and did the trick (4th cycle)

I found out early again with this pregnancy

My prev cycle was 32 days before i got pregnant (it can vary on clomid each cycle) and ovulated on cd16 & looks like i implanted 8dpo and found out i was pregnant on cd26 (10dpo) (1st response & clear blue digital/normal)

I will say though as the ladies have mentioned try to hold off if you can and it can cause more disappointment than getting the bfn (if it was to be).

passing on some babydust ...........   

love
Nicky xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi hun,

I fell pregnant on my second cycle of clomid (100 mg) and as I didn't want to get another -ve I waited past my AF due date (normally a 28 day cycle) and tested on day 31 and it came up +ve as soon as pee hit the stick     

I've had so many BFN that I thought I'm not spending anymore money on peesticks!! Went out the night before and had a few drinks   as I didn't think I was!!  

Good luck   

Sam


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Morning !

Just thought I'd add something that I forgot to mention in my previous reply........if you're having HCG trigger injections to time ovulation then you do need to remember that this can stay in your system for up to 14 days and can give a false positive if test too early.

If you're not having the HCG trigger then you're fine !

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## kezzzzzza (Feb 14, 2007)

hi ya im kerry and was taking clomid 100mg and concievd the first cycle and was having  every other day but sadly misscarried 2wks ago but im startin clomid again nxt month once my body recovers good luck 


hope this helps


----------

